# Seating Distance Best Chart!!!



## MiraEdorra21 (7 mo ago)

Hello Everyone!!

Many people are asking questions about seating distance and look confused. So here is a chart that is suited to all size theaters.


----------



## sub-oopser (10 mo ago)

where the rest of it? 75"+ also viewing distance is also relative to resolution.


----------



## earlevel (Mar 14, 2015)

MiraEdorra21 said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> Many people are asking questions about seating distance and look confused. So here is a chart that is suited to all size theaters.


Isn't this an antiquated chart, that takes into account lower resolution? Not that CRT haven't been for sale in a long time, and the distances are about the same per size for LCD. This is so you aren't so close as to see individual pixels.

I just bought a TV, was surprised that a 75-77" was recommended for about 10-11 feet distance—it seemed so big, but note this is specifically for 4K, which is typically what large sets are these days. I bought 77" and it's great.

My previous set was 1080p 52", and the 17' distance listed for 51" in the chart wouldn't even be suitable. Also note that the TV sizes listed are oddball compared to the typical sizes today.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

This is the best one I us it for my self . The closer the better immersion.
















What is the Resolution?


The resolution of a television is the number of pixels in each dimension that the TV can display natively. While the resolution isn't the only aspect of picture quality, it is important.




www.rtings.com


----------

